# New placard placement?



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey all, apologies to ask belatedly here, but does anyone have any official info on WHICH side of your rear windshield you're supposed to put the new post-June 2016 required rear decal? 

If it the left side, right side, towards the top, middle, or bottom? Can't seem to find any guidelines on the official Lyft site/dashboard. 

(And yes, I know that the cheap adhesive placards that they sent out can be moved around continuously, but I've heard they can damage cars with tinted windows, and I recently acquired an extra sleeve with a non-adhesive placard that want to put it in ONE place and remove when I'm not working…). 

Thanks!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bottom right (facing forward) & bottom right (looking at car from behind tailgate)


----------

